# PhotoImpact 7.0



## sweetsilvia (5. April 2002)

Hi

Also ich bin hier ein totaler Newbie und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich habe die Demo Version von PhotoImpact 7.0, doch sie ist auf englisch, weiss jemand ob es ein Tutorial, Übersetzung oder sonst was, auf Deutsch gibt?

würde mich über Antwort freuen

bye
sweetsilvia


----------



## cassiopeia (16. April 2002)

tut mir leid - da hab ich nichts gefunden, die anderen wohl auch nicht wenn man mal die leere in deinem post betrachtet.
durchforste doch einfach mal die links auf der linken seite...ansonsten, kannst mich ja mal im icq anquatschen wenn du hilfe brauchst. hab zwar jetzt nicht soo die fette ahnung aber son bisschen kenn ich mich damit aus...
greetz


----------



## FinGeR (17. April 2002)

lol hey wie bist'en du drauf  

geh doch einfach auf  http://www.ulead.de/  und saug dir dort die deutsche 30-Tage Trial version 

und Tutorial brauchste meiner meinung bei den Easy Programm wohl nicht ;-)

nagut ich bin ja nicht so hier hast den Link zur deutschen 
30-Tage Test Version  von Ulead PhotoImpact 7

ftp://ftp.ulead.com/pub/Trial/PI7/UPI7T_G.exe


Have Fun  süsse Silvia 

M freundlichen G Finger


----------

